# I dare post another video.



## skyeisonfire




----------



## Xue Sheng

Did you make that pole for striking?


----------



## skyeisonfire

Xue Sheng said:


> Did you make that pole for striking?



Yes I did.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek

big cudos on making that striking post
and nice snap on those kicks


----------



## dvcochran

Very nice setup. Creative. Can you adjust the springs for harder or softer strikes?

Your technique is looking better but you need to work on extension with your kicks. You are not quite "finishing" your kicks. This could partially be a style thing.


----------



## Headhunter

For the strikes they're good speed but you need to keep your hands up. Because if someone slipped a strike and threw a big punch there'd be no defence


----------



## skyeisonfire

dvcochran said:


> Very nice setup. Creative. Can you adjust the springs for harder or softer strikes?
> 
> Your technique is looking better but you need to work on extension with your kicks. You are not quite "finishing" your kicks. This could partially be a style thing.




Yes, It is adjustable tension.


----------



## skyeisonfire

dvcochran said:


> Very nice setup. Creative. Can you adjust the springs for harder or softer strikes?
> 
> Your technique is looking better but you need to work on extension with your kicks. You are not quite "finishing" your kicks. This could partially be a style thing.



It's the dummy, I can't kick "through" it because of the tension.  There is a stopping point.  Unlike a bag that can flop around.


----------



## jobo

skyeisonfire said:


> It's the dummy, I can't kick "through" it because of the tension.  There is a stopping point.  Unlike a bag that can flop around.


that's what makes it more life like, there a " tension" in people you kick, you can't kick through them either unless you develop significant power. try and break the device, when you can, build a stronger one


----------



## skyeisonfire

jobo said:


> that's what makes it more life like, there a " tension" in people you kick, you can't kick through them either unless you develop significant power. try and break the device, when you can, build a stronger one



Ummm...no


----------



## skyeisonfire

Headhunter said:


> For the strikes they're good speed but you need to keep your hands up. Because if someone slipped a strike and threw a big punch there'd be no defence



I would quite enjoy that.


----------



## Flying Crane

skyeisonfire said:


> Yes I did.


Very cool and awesome creativity.  My respect to you.  I am impressed.

Oh, and good skills too, you are putting it to good use.


----------



## Danny T

Nice striking pole.

If I may...Keep your hands up and complete your recovery as though you are in a fight. Don't do the attack technique and pose or stand there admiring your action. The action isn't over...return to your ready position or continue to attack. You don't want to ingrain attacking and admiring. Make returning to your ready position as a part of your technique.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

When you train on your kicking target, should you

1. pull your kick back, or
2. drop your foot down next to the kicking target?

IMO, 2 > 1.

If you train 2, in your mind, your opponent is always a moving target rather than a static target.

Every kick should be also a forward step.


----------



## Buka

Awesome. And the fact you made that? Wicked awesome as they say in Boston.

Really nice job, Skyeisonfire.


----------



## skyeisonfire

Not sure if I'm going to offend anyone, so I apologize deeply in advance - I'm well aware and capable of keeping my hands up and not posing which has been programmed into me by my teachers since day one, kinda like kindergarten stuff....I get that it's to teach myself "good habbits".  I would not really fight this way in front of a live opponent or when sparring, and I don't when in actual use. I'm focused on my opponent and doing that very thing.  I practice for a couple of hours, and sometimes three, in the heat and everything else is not so important except for the things that I'm focusing to work out or improve on.  So, yeah, I fully understand the importance of what everybody is saying....that being said, thank you for caring enough to post your advice to help me out. 

The other thing,  I've no longer work in any traditional methods.  I've practiced them as far as what I've learned, but it's not the path I'm choosing. Years ago, I started in TKD, then some kind of kung fu style which I'm too old to remember lol, and recently Wing Chun.  My journey is going in different directions now.  I'm trying to learn everything that works only for me even if it's not the way everyone else does things.  There are so many ways to kick, punch, block, etc.. depending on who you to talk to, so I won't always follow any particular style or methodology.  In fact, I can be very unorthodox, but I won't apologize for that.  I'm quite happy that way.  I've been watch many different styles and picking and choosing the things I want to try...so in these videos, it's just me adding more things to the pot..whether it's me doing things perceivably correct or not. That's why I call it practicing.

In the end, I'm not doing it all right, nor doing it all wrong.  Everyone seems to have their strong opinions as I've been finding out.

 I'm always forever going to be the student, not the teacher, or the Sifu, or whatever title there may be.  I won't ever call myself a "master or grandmaster" because I will forever be learning different things and growing.  But in my own twisted way.

There will probably be all kinds of follow up on this lol.  

P.s.  I'm still going to post my videos just for the fun of it


----------



## skyeisonfire

Buka said:


> Awesome. And the fact you made that? Wicked awesome as they say in Boston.
> 
> Really nice job, Skyeisonfire.


Thank you .  My training resources are limited here so I have to be resourceful.  But I try to make things for a specific type of training.  It's fun to do as well.  Guess it's kind of like crafting.


----------



## skyeisonfire

Xue Sheng said:


> Did you make that pole for striking?



Yes, it's a specifically designed tool to focus on punching and different combinations that I want to practice pinpoint or more specific  targeted areas and on a central plane. Thus, the specific anatomically placed padding. Kinda like a wing chun dummy without arms.   
The heavy bag is more unspecific because it obviously is unmarked by targetting areas.  When I get my bag support built, I'll be able to focus on power and higher speed stuff and include more side attacks rather than straight ahead.  Btw, this bag support will also be a multi purpose workout station as well.  I'll post it when I get it working.


----------



## Headhunter

jobo said:


> that's what makes it more life like, there a " tension" in people you kick, you can't kick through them either unless you develop significant power. try and break the device, when you can, build a stronger one


So she spends her time effort and money trying to make something unique to help her training and your advice is to break it...yeah that's not great advice tbh


----------



## skyeisonfire

Added a few photos of it during the finishing of construction.  Don't use a photo sharing site to embed but I put it in my photo section on the forum.


----------



## skyeisonfire

Christopher Adamchek said:


> big cudos on making that striking post
> and nice snap on those kicks



Roundhouse kicks were always my worst....but focused on making them my best to how my own body/minds works.


----------



## skyeisonfire

I did break it once.


----------



## skyeisonfire

dvcochran said:


> Very nice setup. Creative. Can you adjust the springs for harder or softer strikes?
> 
> Your technique is looking better but you need to work on extension with your kicks. You are not quite "finishing" your kicks. This could partially be a style thing.



Thanks, I've been practicing on full extension...but here's the thing, at least in my thinking,  sometimes I like staying low and not having full extension, so long as my kick is powerful and fast and hits it target.  It's easier for me to retract or withdraw quicker that way.  The lower posture, even if I'm not "fully" erect helps my "grounding" better.  Therefore, I feel more stable than acting like an easy lever to catch and control.  Yes, I've seen proper posture and technique get used against people.  But each situation and individuals are different and I don't think perfect execution is always going to save the day.  But I'm not a master of anything, so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## skyeisonfire

Buka said:


> Awesome. And the fact you made that? Wicked awesome as they say in Boston.
> 
> Really nice job, Skyeisonfire.



Thank you on the positive reinforcement, although, work is always in progress


----------



## jobo

Headhunter said:


> So she spends her time effort and money trying to make something unique to help her training and your advice is to break it...yeah that's not great advice tbh


well yea,when her power has exceeded its structural integrity, its no longer any use tO her to develop power, so she needs a stronger one anyway,  your not still walking round in trouser that no longer fit you, are you just because they were expensive  perhaps you are 

it's a matter of training intensity, I try and break all training equipment and occasionally succeed which is then a success of my development. I spent months trying to bend support bars on the bus bet they couldn't understand how that happened, I do enjoy my bus ride strength training


----------



## Danny T

There is more to training and practice than power. Range, Specific target striking, specific body part striking, and such. Keep at it skyeisonfire. You are doing far more that most and being innovative as well. Keep going and never give up.


----------



## jobo

Danny T said:


> There is more to training and practice than power. Range, Specific target striking, specific body part striking, and such. Keep at it skyeisonfire. You are doing far more that most and being innovative as well. Keep going and never give up.


well yeah you would say that with your coat stand, hitting the target is indeed important, but after that there's only power that matters


----------



## skyeisonfire

jobo said:


> well yeah you would say that with your coat stand, hitting the target is indeed important, but after that there's only power that matters





jobo said:


> well yeah you would say that with your coat stand, hitting the target is indeed important, but after that there's only power that matters



*jobo*....my apologies, I should've explained about this type of dummy device.  It was only intended for working on speed, coordination, and more precision.  Never intended for full power. It's just filling in for my bag as well until I get my new bag support/workout station.  This new station will incorporate a place to attach resistance bands, a place to put my wall bag, as well as pull-up bars.  And of course, my 100lb heavy bag and my existing 40lb bag.  I'll resume power and speed drills with those.


----------



## jobo

skyeisonfire said:


> *jobo*....my apologies, I should've explained about this type of dummy device.  It was only intended for working on speed, coordination, and more precision.  Never intended for full power. It's just filling in for my bag as well until I get my new bag support/workout station.  This new station will incorporate a place to attach resistance bands, a place to put my wall bag, as well as pull-up bars.  And of course, my 100lb heavy bag and my existing 40lb bag.  I'll resume power and speed drills with those.


well wmhen that arives you can try and break the old one


----------



## skyeisonfire

jobo said:


> well wmhen that arives you can try and break the old one



Are you fascinated by breaking things? lmao


----------



## Danny T

jobo said:


> well yeah you would say that with your coat stand, hitting the target is indeed important, but after that there's only power that matters


I would say that on any training that is target acquisition and good form specific training. Just as someone working pad work isn't all about power. Now if Your training is only power then you are missing some important aspects.


----------



## Xue Sheng

skyeisonfire said:


> Yes, it's a specifically designed tool to focus on punching and different combinations that I want to practice pinpoint or more specific  targeted areas and on a central plane. Thus, the specific anatomically placed padding. Kinda like a wing chun dummy without arms.
> The heavy bag is more unspecific because it obviously is unmarked by targetting areas.  When I get my bag support built, I'll be able to focus on power and higher speed stuff and include more side attacks rather than straight ahead.  Btw, this bag support will also be a multi purpose workout station as well.  I'll post it when I get it working.



I am going to steel part of that design to make what I call my indoor tree. I could not figure out the base and I like what you did. It is just the post I am talking about is a 6 x6 and will not move

Use to hit trees to train sanda and I want to do that again and not have my neighbors think I’m crazy


----------



## jobo

Danny T said:


> I would say that on any training that is target acquisition and good form specific training. Just as someone working pad work isn't all about power. Now if Your training is only power then you are missing some important aspects.


there no reason to kick someone gently, so power is the only important thing, good fgorm and power should be the same thing, if you can produce significant power with out good form then there's nothing wrong with your form


----------



## Flying Crane

skyeisonfire said:


> Not sure if I'm going to offend anyone, so I apologize deeply in advance - I'm well aware and capable of keeping my hands up and not posing which has been programmed into me by my teachers since day one, kinda like kindergarten stuff....I get that it's to teach myself "good habbits".  I would not really fight this way in front of a live opponent or when sparring, and I don't when in actual use. I'm focused on my opponent and doing that very thing.  I practice for a couple of hours, and sometimes three, in the heat and everything else is not so important except for the things that I'm focusing to work out or improve on.  So, yeah, I fully understand the importance of what everybody is saying....that being said, thank you for caring enough to post your advice to help me out.
> 
> The other thing,  I've no longer work in any traditional methods.  I've practiced them as far as what I've learned, but it's not the path I'm choosing. Years ago, I started in TKD, then some kind of kung fu style which I'm too old to remember lol, and recently Wing Chun.  My journey is going in different directions now.  I'm trying to learn everything that works only for me even if it's not the way everyone else does things.  There are so many ways to kick, punch, block, etc.. depending on who you to talk to, so I won't always follow any particular style or methodology.  In fact, I can be very unorthodox, but I won't apologize for that.  I'm quite happy that way.  I've been watch many different styles and picking and choosing the things I want to try...so in these videos, it's just me adding more things to the pot..whether it's me doing things perceivably correct or not. That's why I call it practicing.
> 
> In the end, I'm not doing it all right, nor doing it all wrong.  Everyone seems to have their strong opinions as I've been finding out.
> 
> I'm always forever going to be the student, not the teacher, or the Sifu, or whatever title there may be.  I won't ever call myself a "master or grandmaster" because I will forever be learning different things and growing.  But in my own twisted way.
> 
> There will probably be all kinds of follow up on this lol.
> 
> P.s.  I'm still going to post my videos just for the fun of it


Regarding the “keep your hands up” bit:  for me, when I work on a heavy bag (kind of analogous to your contraption there) I do not spar the bag.  Instead, I work on fundamental techniques, in isolation.  That means I am often not holding a “proper” fighting stance, with hands in a guard position, etc. 

I don’t find it useful to spar a heavy bag.  I DO find it useful to isolate and focus on one technique at a time or in small combinations, and with repetition.  It’s a drill.  It is not a fight.

I get the feeling that might be kind of what you are doing too.


----------



## skyeisonfire

Flying Crane said:


> It’s a drill. It is not a fight.
> 
> I get the feeling that might be kind of what you are doing too.



Yep, just what I'm doing!


----------



## Headhunter

skyeisonfire said:


> Are you fascinated by breaking things? lmao


He's more fascinated with starting arguments on every single thread and dismissing what everyone else does as useless


----------



## Danny T

jobo said:


> there no reason to kick someone gently, so power is the only important thing, good fgorm and power should be the same thing, if you can produce significant power with out good form then there's nothing wrong with your form


I didn't say 'gently'.
Power may be the only important thing for 'you'. 
"...if you can produce significant power without good form then there's nothing wrong with your form"
This shows, again, you are significantly ignorant of which you speak. Power generation with bad form can lead to bad results unless you are lucky. Possibly you have had greater luck that skill.


----------



## jobo

Danny T said:


> I didn't say 'gently'.
> Power may be the only important thing for 'you'.
> "...if you can produce significant power without good form then there's nothing wrong with your form"
> This shows, again, you are significantly ignorant of which you speak. Power generation with bad form can lead to bad results unless you are lucky. Possibly you have had greater luck that skill.


this is the whole crux of the discussion on the form/ kata thread, where people are putting aesthetics above functionality, the only purpose of kicking someone is to hurt them,i,  your kick with or with out good form results in that outcome then it was successful, if your kick with bad form is more powerful than your kick with good form, as would likely be the case with myself, then its a better kick.

you could argue, that a good form kick should always be more powerful than a bad form kick, but in my experience that is not always true, as I can develop significantly greater power and therefore injury with soccer kicks, which by ma standards would be bad form


----------



## pdg

jobo said:


> I can develop significantly greater power and therefore injury with soccer kicks



Yeah, maybe, sometimes, (unless you've practiced good form properly) but...

Your average football kick is so telegraphed you might as well give me three days notice in writing, followed up by an email and phone call, that you're going to do it.



Oh, and even footballers practice good form for kicking, because a proper kick on a ball develops more power than a random grunty punt, plus has more accuracy and control.


----------



## jobo

pdg said:


> Yeah, maybe, sometimes, (unless you've practiced good form properly) but...
> 
> Your average football kick is so telegraphed you might as well give me three days notice in writing, followed up by an email and phone call, that you're going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and even footballers practice good form for kicking, because a proper kick on a ball develops more power than a random grunty punt, plus has more accuracy and control.


no believe me my over the top ( of the ball) tackle kick in to the shin is far from teligraphed judging by the considerable number of people I've knocked over with it. in both soccer and ma

but otherwise your missing the point a good form soccer kick is a bad form ma kick, yet both deliver considerable power and accuracy


----------



## Danny T

jobo said:


> this is the whole crux of the discussion on the form/ kata thread, where people are putting aesthetics above functionality, the only purpose of kicking someone is to hurt them,i,  your kick with or with out good form results in that outcome then it was successful, if your kick with bad form is more powerful than your kick with good form, as would likely be the case with myself, then its a better kick.
> 
> you could argue, that a good form kick should always be more powerful than a bad form kick, but in my experience that is not always true, as I can develop significantly greater power and therefore injury with soccer kicks, which by ma standards would be bad form


That was a different forum, different discussion, different purpose.
There are kicks that are for simply off balancing, for setting up a different attack, for countering an attack, for controlling a position, for hiding a step in, and other reasons. Form, structure, and positioning would be more important when using a kick. 
Bad form with a powerful kick can also have one in a bad position if the kick is missed not allowing a good recovery. Such can leave one open for an immediate counter attack.


----------



## jobo

Danny T said:


> That was a different forum, different discussion, different purpose.
> There are kicks that are for simply off balancing, for setting up a different attack, for countering an attack, for controlling a position, for hiding a step in, and other reasons. Form, structure, and positioning would be more important when using a kick.
> Bad form with a powerful kick can also have one in a bad position if the kick is missed not allowing a good recovery. Such can leave one open for an immediate counter attack.


any kick that misses leaves you in a vulnerable position, if someone kicks and misses me il knock them over( nearly) every time, I'l get them quite often even if it lands anyone stood one stood on one leg is vulrable

the rest is nonsense, a kick should cause damage or at least pain or there's no point doing it


----------



## dvcochran

I agree with @Danny T . There are numerous ways or things to do with a kick. It is foolish to think every kick you throw is going to do damage. No one can say that as a truth.


----------



## Danny T

jobo said:


> any kick that misses leaves you in a vulnerable position, if someone kicks and misses me il knock them over( nearly) every time, I'l get them quite often even if it lands anyone stood one stood on one leg is vulrable
> 
> the rest is nonsense, a kick should cause damage or at least pain or there's no point doing it


That's your opinion and if that's the way you use all of your kicks...

Your statement, "the rest is nonsense, a kick should cause damage or at least pain or there's no point doing it" I disagree with. Again you show your ignorance. Would I be correct in that your opinion is that all strikes should cause damage or at least pain or there's no point doing them as well?


----------



## Xue Sheng

skyeisonfire said:


> I did break it once.



We’re you able to fix it


----------



## jobo

Danny T said:


> That's your opinion and if that's the way you use all of your kicks...
> 
> Your statement, "the rest is nonsense, a kick should cause damage or at least pain or there's no point doing it" I disagree with. Again you show your ignorance. Would I be correct in that your opinion is that all strikes should cause damage or at least pain or there's no point doing them as well?


well yes, I'm not punching someone with out the intention of breaking their nose or such, even if it's a jab to set up a right hook, I'm still trying to do the most possible damage with the  jab, which would ideally break their nose, I've seen a lot of people knocked over with jabs

a feint is of course different, but then that not a strike by defintion


----------



## skyeisonfire

Xue Sheng said:


> We’re you able to fix it



Yes, it works perfectly now.


----------



## Xue Sheng

skyeisonfire said:


> Yes, it works perfectly now.



Good, it is a great device, ever thought about marketing it? 

keep at it, great training, looks great, and thanks for the base idea


----------



## Flying Crane

Xue Sheng said:


> Good, it is a great device, ever thought about marketing it?
> 
> keep at it, great training, looks great, and thanks for the base idea


Yeah I was kinda thinking about asking if I could get one shipped to me...


----------



## skyeisonfire

Flying Crane said:


> Yeah I was kinda thinking about asking if I could get one shipped to me...



Lol..that would be quite expensive.  Took 4 days straight to build, from conceiving it,  figuring things out, finding the right hardware  between 2 hardware stores and craft store, then the actual construction.  In my gallery, you can see the basic construction and maybe replicate it?


----------



## Martial D

Danny T said:


> That's your opinion and if that's the way you use all of your kicks...
> 
> Your statement, "the rest is nonsense, a kick should cause damage or at least pain or there's no point doing it" I disagree with. Again you show your ignorance. Would I be correct in that your opinion is that all strikes should cause damage or at least pain or there's no point doing them as well?


I agree. The teep comes to mind. Ya it hurts, but it's primarily to make space, not finish guys.


----------



## Danny T

jobo said:


> well yes, I'm not punching someone with out the intention of breaking their nose or such, even if it's a jab to set up a right hook, I'm still trying to do the most possible damage with the  jab, which would ideally break their nose, I've seen a lot of people knocked over with jabs


Ahh...see this is the crux. Just because it is what you do doesn't mean that is how it is to be done by everyone else.



jobo said:


> a feint is of course different, but then that not a strike by defintion


I agree with this...a feint is not a strike and neither is a fake which is different from a feint.


----------



## jobo

Danny T said:


> Ahh...see this is the crux. Just because it is what you do doesn't mean that is how it is to be done by everyone else.
> 
> 
> I agree with this...a feint is not a strike and neither is a fake which is different from a feint.


Well clearly not, but it's rather how it should be done if they want to be effective, which I can only conclude us not of great importance to you !


----------



## jobo

skyeisonfire said:


> I did break it once.


see your kicking has improved already


----------



## Danny T

jobo said:


> Well clearly not, but it's rather how it should be done if they want to be effective, which I can only conclude us not of great importance to you !


 Effective would be depended upon what particular result one is attempting to attain at any particular moment.


----------



## jobo

Danny T said:


> Effective would be depended upon what particular result one is attempting to attain at any particular moment.


well seems as its fighting, one may assume that those attainments would reasonably include an incapacitated opponent and yourself with the least damage possibl. that incapacitation could also include them going off the whole idea after being punched hard on the nose or perhaps using the opportunity to remove yourself, what other attainments were you considering ? perhaps you wanted an autograph from them  ,possible if it's a celeb your up against !


----------



## Danny T

jobo said:


> well seems as its fighting, one may assume that those attainments would reasonably include an incapacitated opponent and yourself with the least damage possibl. that incapacitation could also include them going off the whole idea after being punched hard on the nose or perhaps using the opportunity to remove yourself, what other attainments were you considering ? perhaps you wanted an autograph from them  ,possible if it's a celeb your up against !


There are efficient ways to incapacitate an opponent other than powerful kicks or punches.


----------



## jobo

Danny T said:


> There are efficient ways to incapacitate an opponent other than powerful kicks or punches.


would you like to give a few examples of what these may be in a striking art  obviously there are also powerful knees and elbows and head butts, but after that I'm at a loss as to what your referring to !


----------



## Danny T

jobo said:


> would you like to give a few examples of what these may be in a striking art  obviously there are also powerful knees and elbows and head butts, but after that I'm at a loss as to what your referring to !


The discussion hasn't been specific to a 'striking art' only.


----------



## jobo

Danny T said:


> The discussion hasn't been specific to a 'striking art' only.


yes it has  it's in a thread about practising a striking arts, that's your clue right there


----------



## Danny T

jobo said:


> yes it has  it's in a thread about practising a striking arts, that's your clue right there


It's in a forum 'Members in Motion'. The original poster even stated she is using the apparatus for different things for 'her' training. Nothing about specifically as to striking only.


----------



## jobo

Danny T said:


> It's in a forum 'Members in Motion'. The original poster even stated she is using the apparatus for different things for 'her' training. Nothing about specifically as to striking only.


she built an object to strike, which lead us to discuss striking, there's been no mention grappling  in the whole thread , not by you or anyone, until this point when you've made a fool of yourself and are trying to change direction.


----------



## Danny T

jobo said:


> she built an object to strike, which lead us to discuss striking, there's been no mention grappling  in the whole thread , not by you or anyone, until this point when you've made a fool of yourself and are trying to change direction.


I've been speaking striking for the most part. You talked of striking with power and I've spoken some advantages of practicing striking without power for targeting practice. I've not mentioned grappling but that is certainly a viable part of fighting and striking for a set up into grappling. There is standing grappling as well as on the knees and the body on the ground. There is striking within those aspects of grappling also. 
As to someone thinking I've made a fool of myself...lol...it for sure isn't the first time and most certainly not going to be the last. I probably cause someone, somewhere to think I'm a fool everyday. Most likely happens even to you.

Striking can be utilized for KO. Can also be utilized to set up other attacks. Or a strike movement can be a different type of attack. If you don't understand that or feel such is appropriate...Okay. I'll just continue on my foolish way using some less powerful strikes as setups for other attacks.


----------



## Martial D

jobo said:


> you could argue, that a good form kick should always be more powerful than a bad form kick, but in my experience that is not always true, as I can develop significantly greater power and therefore injury with soccer kicks, which by ma standards would be bad form



You should really watch some old PRIDE rules fights.


----------



## dvcochran

Danny T said:


> I've been speaking striking for the most part. You talked of striking with power and I've spoken some advantages of practicing striking without power for targeting practice. I've not mentioned grappling but that is certainly a viable part of fighting and striking for a set up into grappling. There is standing grappling as well as on the knees and the body on the ground. There is striking within those aspects of grappling also.
> As to someone thinking I've made a fool of myself...lol...it for sure isn't the first time and most certainly not going to be the last. I probably cause someone, somewhere to think I'm a fool everyday. Most likely happens even to you.
> 
> Striking can be utilized for KO. Can also be utilized to set up other attacks. Or a strike movement can be a different type of attack. If you don't understand that or feel such is appropriate...Okay. I'll just continue on my foolish way using some less powerful strikes as setups for other attacks.


Give it up Danny; I have been sucked in to Jobo's blather more than once. Oh, I guess I just made a fool of myself by acknowledging I converse with Jobo.


----------



## JR 137

dvcochran said:


> Give it up Danny; I have been sucked in to Jobo's blather more than once. Oh, I guess I just made a fool of myself by acknowledging I converse with Jobo.


We're all guilty of that.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Very nice! I don't like your back kick. Powerful and accurate but you lead with your butt, moving backwards towards your target. Attack forward, then turn and kick. Minimize the time your back is to opponent. Great respect for your kicks in all other aspects.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

JR 137 said:


> We're all guilty of that.


Not me. Anymore.


----------



## jobo

Martial D said:


> You should really watch some old PRIDE rules fights.


or clog fighting, a north of England ma that seem to have been largely forgotten, but if put it up against most striking arts for its brutal efficiency 

Clog fighting was a real British martial art


----------



## Martial D

jobo said:


> or clog fighting, a north of England ma that seem to have been largely forgotten, but if put it up against most striking arts for its brutal efficiency
> 
> Clog fighting was a real British martial art



Cool Ill check that out.

My point was that in PRIDE soccer kicks to the head of a downed opponent was allowed, and extremely effective.


----------



## skyeisonfire

lol, this has been quite a discussion.


----------



## skyeisonfire

Bill Mattocks said:


> Very nice! I don't like your back kick. Powerful and accurate but you lead with your butt, moving backwards towards your target. Attack forward, then turn and kick. Minimize the time your back is to opponent. Great respect for your kicks in all other aspects.



Don't remember doing a back kick in this vid?

**edited** oh, never mind, think I know what you are talking about.  That wasn't meant to be a back kick.  It's more like a half **** side kick went wrong lol. To me though, it still landed as intended.  If I were meaning to go full power, it still would smart.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

skyeisonfire said:


> Don't remember doing a back kick in this vid?
> 
> **edited** oh, never mind, think I know what you are talking about.  That wasn't meant to be a back kick.  It's more like a half **** side kick went wrong lol. To me though, it still landed as intended.  If I were meaning to go full power, it still would smart.



No problem with delivery, just presenting your rear/side for what I would consider too long.


----------



## skyeisonfire

Bill Mattocks said:


> No problem with delivery, just presenting your rear/side for what I would consider too long.



Haha..thats some people's favorite side


----------



## ShotoNoob

skyeisonfire said:


> Don't remember doing a back kick in this vid?
> 
> **edited** oh, never mind, think I know what you are talking about.  That wasn't meant to be a back kick.  It's more like a half **** side kick went wrong lol. To me though, it still landed as intended.  If I were meaning to go full power, it still would smart.


I myself would never go the route you are.  Yet you've made "JKD" work.

I don't see anything wrong with your style or form, other than as you yourself have noted.  Practice.

Like the whole commentary about the "hands ups" is silly.  You know what you are doing.


----------

